# For the folks with years of successful SFX exchanges



## alwysonvac (Feb 8, 2008)

What’s your secret?

In general, does your request include multiple locations? Do you only request a one bedroom (never a two bedroom)? Does your request span several months, several weeks or specific weeks? Please give an example of your typical SFX exchange request

In general, how far in advance do you make your request? How close to your travel dates are your request filled by SFX? Have you noticed any patterns or have any recommendations?

Do you only use SFX for certain locations or the same locations?  Please list the various destination and number of times at each destination. For example: 3 years with SFX – Maui (5), Cancun (4), Orlando (2) and NYC (1)

Over the years, have you found SFX exchanges getting harder, easier or about the same?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been able to obtain only 1 exchange with SFX for Kona, Hawaii.  I think I waited about 4 months.  Not bad.  It sems that Hawaii and Mexico is big for SFX.  I did have a general search for Hawaii, meaning that I did not care what Island the resort was on.  I banked a 2 BR GC, and got a 1 BR GC (I believe).  However, I have not been able to get Hilton Head Island for July or February for more than 1 year now.   Manhatten Club was along shot at Christmas, and did not come through.  Am still searching for HHI for July 2008.  I have had the search going for probably 6 months or more.  Nothing yet.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think there is any _secret_.

SFX is no different than any other exchange company in that requests for high demand areas in high demand timeframes will be the most difficult to fill. They are certainly cheaper to use than either RCI or II. And their bonus weeks are far and away the best of any exchange company.

I've been moderately successful using SFX. I've had all my requests filled so far in a reasonable & often speedy fashion. I have not lost any deposits un redeemed. I let 3 bonus weeks expire unused but got excellent value out of 3 others. I've upgraded in size more often than not which is not an option at II. Most requests were placed at 12 months out and filled quickly. I did get a Hawaii July week less than 3 months ahead with a phone call inquiry without a request in place. The resort was one that others have indicated they have declined to accept. I found it totally acceptable and would gladly go again.

I live in the west, where SFX has better availability in my view, so that may have some bearing on my success. My personal rating system may be lower than others since I am not fond of the big mega resorts and give the smaller "home away from home" places a big gold star ( or crown or pineapple or whatever the symbol of the moment may be. )

I have exchanged to Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya, Palm Desert, Victoria BC & Hawaii all in high season but not holiday weeks. My deposits were all nice places in high season or holiday weeks but not big name brand or mega resorts.

One thing I'm pretty sure of; if you want to go to Mexico you have a good shot at it with SFX. And it will be a mega resort with lots of bells & whistles.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 8, 2008)

Alwaysonvac....I've been a member of SFX since 2000.  I joined the Platinum Club almost 3 yrs. ago.  I've mainly used a 2 BR Villas of Sedona to deposit, and usually used a Thanksgiving week.
2000 - Embassy - Mauai
2001 - San Luis Bay Inn
2002 - Grand Pacific Palisades
2003 - Kauai Beach Club
2004 - Club Intrawest - Vancouver 
2004 - Embassy Tahoe  (Used Harbortown Pt., Ventura, CA)
2005 - Hilton Vacation Club NYC
2005 - Club Intrawest Palm Desert (Bonus week)
2006 - Wyndham Beach Walk Waikiki
2007 - Kauai Coast  2 wks. BTB with Villas & Marriott
  Other than Palm Desert, there was another bonus week, too,  Jean


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2008)

I have used SFX exclusively for the past 11+ years. Prior to that I used both RCI and II.

There is no secret to it. I just deposit me weeks every year and then make my requests when we feel like going somewhere where a timeshare would work for us. Most of our trips are non-timeshare by choice.

I deal with the same rep though that has changed as they have come and gone over the years. I have been dealing with my current rep for 5 or 6 years. I usually call her on the phone when I want to deposit a week, make a request or simply want information. She is very good about returning my calls promptly. We do communicate via e-mail as well.

We used to own 2 California Coastal resorts but I sold one of them a few months ago. I always deposit prime summer weeks. I deposited a 1 BR unit and a studio that sleeps 4. I have always received bonus weeks for both timeshares. I sold the 1BR unit.

I almost always request specific resorts and often specific weeks as well. We often request 2 weeks back to back and sometimes an upgrade to a 2 BR unit. We have always received what we requested and some of the exchanges were very tough ones. I make the request as soon as we decide we want to go somewhere to a timeshare resort. This can be anywhere from 4-15 months in advance.

I have ended up with several banked weeks because I used bonus weeks all the time for my exchanges when the bonus weeks were cheap and I wanted to preserve my banked use weeks. I now have 8 banked use weeks. I did have 13 but I sold 5 of them. My weeks never expire.

11 years with SFX.

1. Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya = 3 weeks
2. Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta = 2 weeks
3. HGVC/Flamingo - Las Vegas = 6 weeks
4. Monarch Cancun Las Vegas = 3 weeks
5. Wyndham Grand Desert - Las Vegas = 1 week
6. Marriott - Ft. Lauderdale Beach = 1 week.
7. Branson MO = 1 week
8. Scottsdale AZ = 1 week
9. Sedona AZ = 1 week
10. Manhattan Club - New York City = 1 week
11. Royal Mayan - Cancun = 1 week.

There are some others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for the info, John. Your successful exchanges help others determine locales with possible available inventory. Your experience is much like mine. I, too, have deposited 1 bedroom and *accepted* studio units. I have always received bonus weeks but being a newer member, mine do have an expiration date.

I have gotten consecutive weeks at the Mayan resorts. I have upgraded for free being a platinum member. Most requests had a spread of several weeks but I have placed a request for an exact week in Palm Springs and got it with a size upgrade to boot. I've exchanged to Hawaii for a summer week once. I've exchanged for summer in Victoria, a hard one to get, I think. I'm going to Santa Fe in May, my favorite time in the Southwest. These were all exchanges that didn't work for me using II but SFX came through.

I'm not sure why some folks seem to have so much difficulty getting a suitable exchange. Perhaps I am easier to please than others. I have never turned down an offered exchange. I've only called twice that I can remember. I would love always having 2 bedroom or getting a fancier resort but the destination and timeframe are more important to me when I request an exchange. So far, I've been happy with my exchanges & haven't had any deposits expire unused.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2008)

barndweller said:


> Thank you for the info, John. Your successful exchanges help others determine locales with possible available inventory. Your experience is much like mine. I, too, have deposited 1 bedroom and *accepted* studio units. I have always received bonus weeks but being a newer member, mine do have an expiration date.
> 
> I have gotten consecutive weeks at the Mayan resorts. I have upgraded for free being a platinum member. Most requests had a spread of several weeks but I have placed a request for an exact week in Palm Springs and got it with a size upgrade to boot. I've exchanged to Hawaii for a summer week once. I've exchanged for summer in Victoria, a hard one to get, I think. I'm going to Santa Fe in May, my favorite time in the Southwest. These were all exchanges that didn't work for me using II but SFX came through.
> 
> I'm not sure why some folks seem to have so much difficulty getting a suitable exchange. Perhaps I am easier to please than others. I have never turned down an offered exchange. I've only called twice that I can remember. I would love always having 2 bedroom or getting a fancier resort but the destination and timeframe are more important to me when I request an exchange. So far, I've been happy with my exchanges & haven't had any deposits expire unused.



My weeks have never expired as long as I continued to deposit with SFX. I had this from day one though it is now standard with a Platinum membership.

I didn't know that Victoria has a timeshare. Exactly where is it? We stayed at the Marriott Inner Harbor in Victoria for 3 nights this past August. I was born in Victoria and lived there. I hadn't been there since 1968 until this last visit. Apart from Butchart's Gardens, which are awesome, we were quite disappointed in Victoria and will not return.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 11, 2008)

barndweller said:


> I'm not sure why some folks seem to have so much difficulty getting a suitable exchange. Perhaps I am easier to please than others. I have never turned down an offered exchange. I've only called twice that I can remember. I would love always having 2 bedroom or getting a fancier resort but the destination and timeframe are more important to me when I request an exchange. So far, I've been happy with my exchanges & haven't had any deposits expire unused.



I don't use SFX, but I think the issue is that many folks who own timeshares bought them because they needed the space for their families.  Therefore, when exchanging, they still need the same amount of space and can't use a one bedroom.  Similarly, they can only travel during times when school is out and so requesting a span of several weeks (which I think you had also mentioned as something you have done in the past) isn't doable for them.  

We own a summer week in a two bedroom, and if I were to exchange that week, I would expect something comparable...another two bedroom during a summer or other school break week.  Some folks would also expect a comparable quality resort.

I expect that anyone not tied to either a school schedule or a unit size would be fairly happy with nearly any exchange company!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> We own a summer week in a two bedroom, and if I were to exchange that week, I would expect something comparable...another two bedroom during a summer or other school break week.  Some folks would also expect a comparable quality resort.
> 
> I expect that anyone not tied to either a school schedule or a unit size would be fairly happy with nearly any exchange company!



We have always been able to get a 2BR when we requested it and many of our exchanges were for specific weeks. First off, there are no guarantees when making exchanges. Just because you own a holiday week does not mean that you can get the same thing. Not only is it a matter of demand but also a matter of how many people occupy their owner week. I know several resorts in California that are difficult to get into because many of the owners use their week rather than deposit it.

As for being happy with any exchange company, that is not true. RCI and II have many restrictions that SFX does not. You have a much better chance with SFX of getting a higher quality resort. I used RCI and II for a few years before switching to SFX because neither RCI nor II could get the resorts that I wanted. I am sure that here are many people that get what they want from RCI or II but it doesn't work for everybody nor does SFX.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 11, 2008)

> I didn't know that Victoria has a timeshare. Exactly where is it?



I believe I used a bonus week for the Victoria exchange. It was for a 2 bedroom at the Worldmark on the harbor. There are probably some who would consider a Worldmark resort an unacceptable exchange but we loved it. Nothing fancy but the unit was clean & comfortable and the view was great. It may be the only timeshare in Victoria, I'm not sure. We requested any summer week, not because of school restrictions, but for the weather. We went in early August & the weather was perfect.

My exchange to Santa Fe is in a 1 bedroom unit. We much prefer a 2 bedroom since we are a traveling group of 3 adults. But if the exchange offered is *where & when* we want to go, I am willing to sleep on a sofabed. After all the years we have traveled in a 20ft motorhome with our 4 children or, even worse, stayed in a motel room, a 1 bedroom condo timeshare feels luxurious to us.:whoopie: 

All of my deposits have been holiday weeks, usually Easter. I have never requested a holiday week in exchange because we prefer to avoid the crowds. But I have requested prime time in some cases & have always gotten an exchange.


----------



## calgal (Feb 11, 2008)

I have exchanged into Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta twice using SFX. Thanksgiving week 2007, and Xmas week 2008. My requests were filled with my first phone call to them each time, about 18 months in advance. I deposited a Marriott Palm Beach New Years week.


----------



## Judy (Feb 11, 2008)

calgal said:


> I have exchanged into Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta twice using SFX. Thanksgiving week 2007, and Xmas week 2008. My requests were filled with my first phone call to them each time, about 18 months in advance. I deposited a Marriott Palm Beach New Years week.


How did you get your exchanges so far in advance?  Is it because of your Platinum membership or did you get them before SFX instituted its policy of not looking for exchanges earlier than 12 months in advance (not even accepting requests from Gold members earlier than 12 months in advance).


----------



## barndweller (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are saying, Judy. Gold members can request *up to *12 months in advance. A perk of paying for a Platinum membership is the ability to request *up to *18 months in advance. For people who are used to using RCI and II with their 2 years out policy this is off-putting. How often has anyone gotten a highly desired resort during a holiday/prime-time period that far out? My guess would be hardly ever. People just don't deposit those units for exchange that far out.

The only time you will find good exchanges at good resorts with long lead times is when the exchange company has some sort of arrangement for surplus inventory with the developer. That appears to be the case with Mayan Resorts & SFX. It is no secret that SFX has an arrangement with Mayan Resorts. They advertise it on their website for all to see. If I wanted Mexico in prime time I'd be using SFX for sure. No big DUH on that one. 

My Mexico exchanges were almost instantanious. The others occured at about 12-10 months out.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 11, 2008)

"I'm not sure why some folks seem to have so much difficulty getting a suitable exchange."

When I banked my July 4th. Massanutten weeks with SFX, they assured me that they had a lot of availability on the East Coast.  They were quick to take my east coast weeks, but have yet to deliver an east coast week in return.  By east coast I mean interior as well.  Anything east of Ohio.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's another thing to consider. I have deposited several different resorts of varying sleeping capacity & varying desirability. All are very nice, mind you, but some are definately "better" than others. Now, when I receive a call from SFX telling me they have a possible exchange to fill my request, I can choose which of my units to use in exchange. I fully understand that I have checked the little box that says if they find an exchange they *may* automatically confirm it but in practice they have always called me first. So, in reality, trade power is not as big an issue at SFX as RCI or II because my unit deposited is not determining what I am offered as far as I can tell. That is not to say that someone who offers an Ocean Front Hawaii 2 bedroom Bigbucks timeshare isn't gonna get in line ahead of me, but it does mean that my Prettynice Goodlocation Scheduled-in-prime-time deposit has a fairly good chance at getting a decent exchange. 
Nez pas?


----------



## barndweller (Feb 11, 2008)

Ann-Marie
I must admit that I am baffled by your inability to get an exchange. It would seem that Hilton Head would not be so hard an exchange to get.  I know it is popular in July but there are tons of very nice resorts there. Surely they get some deposits. Maybe not from Marriott owners (who would expect Maui in exchange just yanking you chain, Marriott owners) but surely there are other perfectly comfortable units from their depositors or special alliances? Come on... 

What have you been offered..anything?


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I usually get my requests in about 18 months in advance, but this past Fall, it was obvious that I wouldn't be able to use a bonus week so friends asked me to request Thanksgiving in San Fran about 2 weeks before the holiday week.  They got their request filled and they were thrilled.

I've had good luck requesting a number of locations, with flexibility on the dates as well.  When I asked for Big Island, they called me with a choice of 2 resorts and a choice of two dates for each.  When I requested Scotland, they called with a choice of check-in every weekend in July - and that was also a bonus week!  Each of those requests were filled just over a year before check-in.

So, my "formula" would be to request early, be flexible not only for resorts, but select a number of locations, and be flexible on dates.

Sue


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing*

This was very helpful. 

Good to know that my initial assumptions were wrong. I just assumed that the folks that had long term success were extremely flexible - taking any resort, any size unit, any prime week and any location from their list of possible locations.

It’s good to know that some long time folks are requesting specific resorts, weeks and unit sizes and getting them filled.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been searching HHI for Feb. 2008 for 1 entire year.  I just finally cancelled the search since I did get a unit through RCI 1 year ago.  I have seen many units available through RCI for this Feb.  Also searching for this summer in HHI for about 9 months.  Nothing.  I also took an RCI exchange instead.  I have been trying for the Carribean now for next April.  Am also searching for Beaver, Co for a specific week in August for several months.  That I know is difficult because it is limited.  Have also had a request in for New Mexico for some time for Easter 2009.  I was looking for Mass. for summer 2008.  Nothing came up, so I took the RCI exchange for HHI.


----------



## calgal (Feb 12, 2008)

Judy, The first Grand Mayan 18 months out was before there was a rule about how far out a Gold member could request. Once the rule was instituted, I became a platinum member for one year specifically so I could request 18 months out since I was requesting a high demand week. Since my platinum membership runs out before the date of the exchange, they charged me the Gold exchange fee instead of the discounted Platinum fee, which surprised me.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 12, 2008)

calgal said:


> Since my platinum membership runs out before the date of the exchange, they charged me the Gold exchange fee instead of the discounted Platinum fee, which surprised me.



Why should that surprise you? You were a Gold member at the date of the exchange.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, we covered that issue (fees ride with the exchange travel date) awhile back on AskSFX. That's how I knew to crunch the numbers properly for my deal. Still a better deal than with II where you have to pay the exchange fee upfront and extend paid membership to include exchange request dates....

Pat


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, so has SFX been reading our posts?  They just called me with an exchange at Villa de Santa Fe for Easter 2009.  Any opinioins on this resort?


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow...Santa Fe sounds like a really nice place to visit.  I don't know a thing about the resort, but doesn't SFX usually have very nice resorts so that isn't as much of an issue as it might be with other companies?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been doing some research.  I think it will be nice.  weather will be in high 50-60's.  It is only a 1 BR, but if I really luck out, I will get 2 units and then all the kids can join us if they want.  :whoopie:


----------



## calgal (Feb 12, 2008)

John Cummings, 
The SFX website states under platinum membership "Exchange fee only $129- domestic or international." There is no mention that the exchange fee depends on the date of the exchange. The logical interpretation is that the exchange fee is determined by the membership that is held on the date payment is due. Also, how do they know what my status will be on the date of the actual exchange?? I could renew my platinum membership after 1 year, and I would be platinum on the date of the actual exchange. You may know the insider's rules, but this one is not made clear by their website.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 12, 2008)

What's not to like!!! I'm going (same resort) in mid-May this year. It is full of fabulous art galleries, historic buildings & Native American Culture. This was a request that SFX got for me. The Villas is a very nice place. Some units have fireplaces. It is one of those charming towns & Villas is a charming timeshare. I got a 1 bedroom. Twos are rare. I know it is realitively high elevation. May be chilly during Spring. I'd take it and then try for another or rent additional for the family. Great potential for a very nice vacation.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 12, 2008)

barndweller said:


> What's not to like!!! I'm going (same resort) in mid-May this year. It is full of fabulous art galleries, historic buildings & Native American Culture. This was a request that SFX got for me. The Villas is a very nice place. Some units have fireplaces. It is one of those charming towns & Villas is a charming timeshare. I got a 1 bedroom. Twos are rare. I know it is realitively high elevation. May be chilly during Spring. I'd take it and then try for another or rent additional for the family. Great potential for a very nice vacation.



Thanks for the response.  Now at least I can think about airfare 331 days out.


----------



## eal (Feb 12, 2008)

We stayed at Villas de Santa Fe last July and had a great time.  The location is very convenient and they have a shuttle that will take you downtown and pick you up again.  There is a lot to do and see in the area.


----------



## pammex (Feb 12, 2008)

*Not having luck*

I have had a request in for Hawaii in Jan 2009 to give as a honeymoon or wedding gift.  I put the request in some time ago , have had no luck, nothing as yet, I hope soon.  I do see some availability on RCI, but I really wanted to do this thru SFX, will hold a bit longer I guess.  I did get a bonus week booked almost immediately after my Mayan deposit for another Mexico resort, but I have my fingers crossed on the Hawaii exchange.  Wish me luck.


----------



## blr666 (Feb 13, 2008)

calgal said:


> John Cummings,
> The SFX website states under platinum membership "Exchange fee only $129- domestic or international." There is no mention that the exchange fee depends on the date of the exchange. The logical interpretation is that the exchange fee is determined by the membership that is held on the date payment is due. Also, how do they know what my status will be on the date of the actual exchange?? I could renew my platinum membership after 1 year, and I would be platinum on the date of the actual exchange. You may know the insider's rules, but this one is not made clear by their website.



Payment is due on the date of the exchange, unlike II where you pay when you make the request.


----------



## calgal (Feb 13, 2008)

I received the exchange on the same day I requested it over the phone- it was immediately available- and I was a platinum member that day. The point they made when they charged me the nondiscounted rate was that my one year platinum membership would not be in place on  the day I actually traveled. It was not a matter of day of request vs. day of fulfillment of request.


----------



## blr666 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood.  That's kinda strange policy.  Did you ask Mark about it over yonder?


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> OK, so has SFX been reading our posts?  They just called me with an exchange at Villa de Santa Fe for Easter 2009.  Any opinioins on this resort?



SFX definitely does NOT read any of the posts on TUG. They have no interest in what goes on at TUG.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2008)

I do not understand why there should be any confusion regarding membership and dates. It is really quite simple. You have to be a member at the date of the exchange, not just when you make the request or get the confirmation. I am positive that RCI or II would require you to renew your membership if it expired before the date of your exchange.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 15, 2008)

*We've had great service too*

Have been on several exchanges already with SFX and usually using with bonus weeks.  We have 3 consecutive weeks reserved right now in Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta for Nov 08- (we didn't want Nuevo) 

Since our regularly deposited weeks' expiration dates extend every time we deposit (in the right timeframe) we will never run out of weeks. Anne-MArie - Why not ensure your usage by depiosting another week to get your other weeks extended?

I like to use SFX because I never have to worry about the quality of the resort.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 15, 2008)

blr666 said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood.  That's kinda strange policy.  Did you ask Mark about it over yonder?


John's absolutely right (about the exchange fee policy). It's been discussed thoroughly with their rep. Perhaps they could make it more clear publicly on their web site, but common sense drove my interpretation, based on membership requirements with II/RCI, which have no "free" memberships like SFX does with their "gold" membership.



> I like to use SFX because I never have to worry about the quality of
> the resort.



My annecedote about Mauna Loa Village in exchange for our Marriott revealed there are in fact disparities, and also "substandard" conditions at some resorts (physical condition issues). Of course, everyone's standards are unique and YMMV. That said, I still think it's prudent to investigate to see if the resort meets your standards 

Pat


----------



## chemteach (Feb 16, 2008)

A lot of people seem to have great luck with SFX, but many also do not.  We have not had much luck, but I keep hoping...  We requested Grand Mayan Riviera Maya at 18 months out, for 12/08, and it was never fulfilled.  We deposited a Westin Mission Hills March Spring Break week.  I did get a Xmas bonus week at Lawrence Welk in California, but that didn't compare to the Westin.  We're very specific about dates because we are confined to the school calendar.  The bonus weeks are enticing, and some people have been able to use them well.  

RCI and II have always come through before SFX on our vacations.  It's unfortunate because many people seem to be so happy with them, and others have not had good experiences.  Of course, that's the same with II and RCI, so it should be somewhat expected.  Each exchange company has its own pluses and minuses.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 22, 2008)

blr666 said:


> Payment is due on the date of the exchange, unlike II where you pay when you make the request.



That is not exactly true. The payment is due at SFX when the request is confirmed, not when the exchange date is.


----------



## Dani (Feb 23, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> SFX definitely does NOT read any of the posts on TUG. They have no interest in what goes on at TUG.



ROFLMAO!!!   Well, that sure would be a change in policy...and a statement that I do not believe for a second.  This is the same company that used to read TUG and even had the audacity to threaten legal action against some TUG members based upon negative comments they made on this very board about SFX.  A coincidence that Anne-Marie was called?  We will never know, but if SFX remains as hyper-sensitive as they were years ago, I would not be surprised in the least if they still troll TUG's boards.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 23, 2008)

Dani said:


> ROFLMAO!!!   Well, that sure would be a change in policy...and a statement that I do not believe for a second.  This is the same company that used to read TUG and even had the audacity to threaten legal action against some TUG members based upon negative comments they made on this very board about SFX.  A coincidence that Anne-Marie was called?  We will never know, but if SFX remains as hyper-sensitive as they were years ago, I would not be surprised in the least if they still troll TUG's boards.



I totally agree with Dani. There are also those who send emails to companies when they are mentioned on TUG. Let's see, Anne-Marie is at least the third person who has gotten an exchange from SFX within a couple of days after posting here or on TS4UMS. I don't believe in that many coincidences!


----------



## cgiblin (Mar 4, 2008)

*count me in*

I've been reading all the posts on SFX with great interest. I have a week that is going to expire soon unless they come up with an exchange. I have given them many reguests at varied times and regions over the past few years. I think their range of resorts is very limited even though they list many destinations on their website. I did get 2 requests filled using my bonus weeks , so I paid for those exchanges. I would love to be one of their satisfied customers and give them more weeks. I'm basically through with RCI and doing most of my exchanges with II. I'm desperately seeking a new exchange company. Since some posters felt that some SFX requests were filled (suspiciously? conveniently?)  after posts on this sight, I thought ......Why not?  SFX , are you out there?


----------



## Judy (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's wishful thinking that SFX will fill a request if they see a comment on TUG or timeshareforums.  In my years of exchanging and trying to exchange with SFX, I have come to the conclusion that yes, as you said, their range of resorts is very limited.  First they limit their exchange pool to highly rated resorts.  That eliminates a large number of areas both in North America and around the world. Second, they only give bonuses to prime time deposits. That must discourage members from depositing shoulder season weeks. Third, they have fewer members than the big exchange companies. While the SFX rep on timeshareforums has said that they will get weeks for their members from sources other than deposits (I hope I am not misquoting him), availability will depend on what other exchange companies or developers are willing to give up.

I think the key to getting successful exchanges through SFX is to figure out where their strengths are and request in those areas/resorts/times.  I'm still working on figuring that out


----------

